# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Traveling alone in Austrailia this summer or fall

## TravelMate

I am overwhelmed by the info on the web.  My first question, is there anyone in the 50s that is into a bit of backpacking? Everyone i know has every excuse in the book for not going anywhere. I lost my husband, travel buddy and its been 2 yrs since I have done anything fun. So I am planning a trip fall or summer to Austrailia, just starting to do research. I will probably end up going alone rather than waiting. I have done enough of that. I want to travel light,  go where I want when I want.  But I do need an Idea, any help will be appreciated. Plan on a month.  When is the best time of season, where to fly into and why, all that. I have no doubt once there I wont be bored !! Thanks  robyn

----------

